

Kevin Mitnick Can Steal an Identity in Three Minutes - heyadayo
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ehrlichfu/2014/08/15/renowned-security-expert-kevin-mitnick-can-steal-your-identity-in-3-minutes/

======
HarryHirsch
You can't steal someone's identity, but you can go and impersonate someone.
The reason why it's so easy to impersonate someone for the purpose of bank
fraud is left as an exercise to the reader.

~~~
jackweirdy
I always hated reading that phrase in my textbooks

